# MTB-specific bib shorts



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

OldManBike said:


> New company offering MTB-specific bibs plus shorts, called Dirtbaggies. Their page here, write-up here. Pricey, but so are all the high-end roadie bibs.
> 
> Good idea? No idea. Anyone tried?


Fairly standard bib shorts with a baggie shell over them.
I already do that sometimes using safety pins or suspenders.

Prefer not to wear the shell most of the time.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

New company offering MTB-specific bibs plus shorts, called Dirtbaggies. Their page here, write-up here. Pricey, but so are all the high-end roadie bibs.

Good idea? No idea. Anyone tried?


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

Nothing useful for me, but then again I've ridden with roadie bibs for years and never worn baggies.

Also the storage pocket in the bibs doesn't make sense, that's one hot and sweaty location right under where the camelpak straps go.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

marzjennings said:


> Nothing useful for me, but then again I've ridden with roadie bibs for years and never worn baggies.
> 
> Also the storage pocket in the bibs doesn't make sense, that's one hot and sweaty location right under where the camelpak straps go.


I thought the same thing about the pocket. I don't want to sweat all over my phone much less have it banging against my chest for 2 hours. Obviously you can just not put anything in it and it would be fine. Have no issues with roadie bibs. You don't have to buy the latest and greatest roadie bibs, last years models work great for me.


----------



## givati (Dec 5, 2011)

I like the idea of these, just not the price. I'm a cheap bastage.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

I've worn lycra roadie shorts under baggies before and it was too sweaty. Liners can be lighter and more breathable since they're not intended to be a top layer. So for anyone who wears bibs under baggies, I see the appeal of bibs that are liner-weight instead of outer-weight, but still have a high-end chamois. So to me the biggest question would be whether the fabric really is more comfortable under baggies vs. expensive roadie bibs.


----------



## WLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I haven't worn roadie bibs before, so I don't have anything to compare them to, but I do have some of the Dirtbaggies liner bibs. It's my first time wearing bibs, but but I really like them. They're well made & comfortable. I have a pair of their shell shorts, and also wear some Club Ride unlined um........knickers, capri pants, whatever their called, with the liner bib. It's a great combo for me. I'm not as svelte as I used to be, and having bibs with the shorts secured to them keeps them from sliding down. For me, they're a great product, with great customer service.

And no, no affiliation whatsoever, just a customer. My day job is a drilling consultant on an oil rig.


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi all, DirtBaggies have various advantages for mountain bikers when compared with roady bibs under a regular baggy shell short. I'll list them in a separate post below.

Most of the MTB press are currently testing DirtBaggies, including Francois of MTBR, so impartial reviews of their greatness should be coming soon.

14% of customers have been impressed enough to buy a second pair, and we've just added a testimonials page at DirtBaggies.com/reviews.html with some unsolicited feedback that was sent to us by early adopters.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

These look fantastic, especially for summer riding.... but the price is a bit too high to trigger an impulse buy from me. I also ride a road bike regularly, so at least, my current $ bibs can serve double duty. 

Really great looking product, though.... especially appreciate the fly. If I wasn't concerned with $, I would buy a set in a heartbeat.


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

As promised, here are some of the advantages of DirtBaggies compared with roady bibs under regular baggies:

•	The DirtBaggies bib-liner is made primarily of light, stretchy, wicking mesh (The crotch and inner thigh panels are non-mesh to reduce friction and prevent chaffing) and has a shorter inseam for improved ventilation compared with a road bib. A road biker's bib is an outerwear garment; the DirtBaggies bib is designed specifically as underwear, the outer short performs abrasion/puncture resistance and modesty duties. The combination of DirtBaggies bib-liner and ventilated shell short is as cool, if not cooler than a roady bib and shell short.

•	The DirtBaggies bib-liner and shell short are tethered together to prevent the shell from slipping down and twisting around your torso - something that's a problem with the roady bib and shell short combination unless your shell short has a tight enough waistband that it negates some of the advantage of wearing a bib in the first place (to prevent the waistband from cutting into your gut and making it easier to breathe with your diaphragm).

•	The chamois pad in the DirtBaggies bib-liner has been selected and positioned specifically for mountain biking, the thickest parts of the pad (either side of the perineal groove) are able to move somewhat independently, which prevents it from feeling bulky when you're walking about - this isn't really a criteria for roady bibs.

•	The five loops on the DirtBaggies bib-liner allow the height of the baggy short to be adjusted relative to your body, when the shell short is adjusted close to your crotch it's unlikely to snag on your saddle.

•	The fabric on the body panels of the DirtBaggies bib-liner has a one-way texture (kinda like on a lint brush) to prevent your jersey from rising up under your armpits as your hydration pack bounces about on your back. This can actually be really annoying when wearing roady bibs under MTB garb.

•	The fabric on the leg panels of the DirtBaggies bib-liner is slick for low friction against the baggy short.

•	Roady bib's are awkward to pee out of at the best of times, and it's worse when you wear baggy shell shorts over the top. The DirtBaggies bib-liner has a functional fly that allows you (men) to pee easily; the fly of the bib-liner is aligned with the zipper opening in the baggy short, we're calling this the WeinerGate. In fact, it's easier to pee through the WeinerGate than from a waistband type baggy short, where the fly on the baggy short is nowhere near the waistband of the under-shorts.

•	Unlike roady shorts, the leg openings of the DirtBaggies bib-liner have no rubber/silicone grippers, since those can pull the hairs on hairy mountain biker legs and create localized tightness. Instead we use wide elastane cuffs that gently hug the riders thighs.

•	The bib has pockets in the shoulder straps, these keep their contents secure against the riders body (cargo pockets cause their contents to flap about when you're pedaling). We don't recommend riding with an iPhone in that pocket, that's just shown for scale in the photos. I find these pockets useful for my car keys as I can access the remote blipper through my jersey without having to dig in my pack. If you don't want to use the pockets, they're practically undetectable when empty.

For further talk of the benefits of bibs over waistbands and DirtBaggies over roady bib's, head to F.A.Q. - DirtBaggies


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Mt bike shorts and shirt work for me.


----------



## THowie (Mar 30, 2012)

Bibs have never been my thing, but I think it's more mental than anything. The pulling on my shoulders makes me feel less responsive and more constricted...whether that's actually true or not. I prefer the shorts and a loose fitting jersey. However, I will note that I prefer the shorts with a little padding in them...long rides can take a toll.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Tim-ti said:


> As promised, here are some of the advantages of DirtBaggies compared with roady bibs under regular baggies:
> 
> •	The DirtBaggies bib-liner is made primarily of light, stretchy, wicking mesh (The crotch and inner thigh panels are non-mesh to reduce friction and prevent chaffing) and has a shorter inseam for improved ventilation compared with a road bib. A road biker's bib is an outerwear garment; the DirtBaggies bib is designed specifically as underwear, the outer short performs abrasion/puncture resistance and modesty duties. The combination of DirtBaggies bib-liner and ventilated shell short is as cool, if not cooler than a roady bib and shell short.
> 
> ...


Good luck with these. Good solutions if you have those problems.

I have been riding with "roadie" bibs for 15+ years without most or any of those "issues."

And my favorite bibs cost under $80.


----------



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

$250 for the liner and shell? No thank you!


----------



## Stumpjumpy (Sep 7, 2011)

Looks like an amazing product - very well-engineered. Kudos on the attention to detail.
Would love to try them.
The price point is a deal-breaker for me, though. An low introductory price or a cheaper "entry level" version would get me in a pair.


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

Thank you all for your interest in DirtBaggies, and a big thank you WLB for your repeat purchases.

Sales have been strong enough that we're already out of stock in some sizes, so at the moment there are no plans to run any introductory offers. Of course we're working to restock, so this doesn't mean there won't ever be any sales or closeouts.

We've started a Facebook page *facebook.com/dirtbaggies*, it's not very interesting, but it's the most likely place where news of discounts will post first. 'Like'ing the page will get you this news as it breaks.


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

The Path Bike Shop in Tustin, CA are DirtBaggies dealers and have a good selection of sizes in stock, you can "Save on EVERYTHING in the store" during their Memorial Day weekend.

link here: The Path Bike Shop - Blog - Memorial Day Weekend SALE at The Path Bike Shop! May 26-27,*2012


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

To promote the 2012 MTBR Downieville gathering:


Tim-ti said:


> I'm so excited about D-Ville that I'm offering a $25 incentive to MTBRers to come ride with us.
> 
> Specifically: For anyone attending the the gathering, I'm offering a *$25 discount* on the DirtBaggies bib+baggy combo. To avail yourself of this offer you must to pre-order at DirtBaggies.com by noon (Pacific time) 6/7/2011 and enter coupon code "*GnarCal25*" during checkout; offer only valid for purchases collected at Campsite #2.
> 
> I'm looking forward to meeting y'all in person.


----------



## OldManBike (Apr 16, 2011)

[On second thought, deleting.]


----------



## Andy aka Rut (Jan 12, 2004)

Kinda interesting how this all works. TurnerBikes often posts on the Turner forums, EthanF posts on Maverick, the Felt guys post to their forums, etc... I've noticed Tony Ellsworth gets called out for not contributing, so if anything it's encouraged as long as there's no threadjacking.
Tim-ti has only got one thread, in the appropriate place and started specifically about DirtBaggies, and he has only posted to assist the contributors in that thread. Seeing that he is brand new/just starting out, how else is he supposed let people be aware of his product? 
Keep at it Tim-its the American way! 
Awesome!!


----------



## CanICallYouGuy? (Jun 15, 2007)

Liners always seemed to make me feel like I've got a full load in my shorts (sorry to be graphic) so I always run plumb smugglers, bib or regular, under my baggies... 

This seems like a pretty cool idea to combine the two and sell as one. Entry level version would be cool.


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks for your support Andy, I saw this video The American Wayart1 and thought of you. It's about roady gear, but the production is beautiful.


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

DirtBaggies have been receiving glowing reviews across biking-media-land, but I wanted to report on local news here:

MTBR posted an indepth Pro Review here: DirtBaggies Shorts Review | Mountain Bike Review

and there's now an MTBR user review page here: DirtBaggies products Listing.


----------



## Tim-ti (Jul 27, 2005)

They're not exactly 'entry level', but a more affordable DirtBaggies bib-liner is now available.

The *'Lite'* bib-liner uses the same top-of-the-line pad (designed for 5+ hours in the saddle), the same airy mesh fabrics with one-way texture to keep your jersey in place, but it's a little lighter by virtue of not having a WeinerGate or internal pockets.

We currently have stock of all sizes 28" through 44". Get 'em here while they're hot, or rather while the weather is still hot.


----------

